# Problemas con equipos Sony MHC-RV600D



## JOSELUIS_LUDUENA (Oct 10, 2007)

HOLA AMIGOS:
Necesito una mano con un equipo sony. Tengo problemas con la mecánica del cd, escencialmente con el engranaje central (que mueve el carro y levanta al lector, que se encuentra en el carro mismo y es movido por el motor). Éste tiene el problema que en medio giro está liviano pero en el restante se pone demasiado pesado, tanto que a veces deja de girar. 
He intentado cambiarle la correa, limpiar los engranajes a full y engrasar nuevamente, pero sin resultado positivo. En cuanto pueda les envió una foto del mecanismo para orientarlos. Escucho cualquier sugerencia y quedo a la espectativa de poderlo solucionar. Saludos. José L.


PD: Lo único que malo tengo del equipo es que como antecedente ya ha pasado por varios técnicos siendo éstos derrotados, dejándo sicatrices en algunas piezas como parte de la batalla librada. Mi intensión es no ser uno más, aunque hasta ahora.


----------



## ciri (Oct 10, 2007)

Buscando un repuesto del motor?, por ahi estan jodidos los bujes del mismo, no es comun los motores tienen vida heterna, pero a veces pasa.

otra. supongo que ese sistema es con un tornillo sin fin, y una especie de tuerca, la rosca del tornillo no estara dañada? lo filetes por ahi estan torcidos, cuando una tuerca pasa por un roscado torcido se pone mas duro, porque intenta darle la forma nuevamente a la rosca.


----------



## SEBASTIAN (Ago 24, 2008)

Me pidieron arreglar  el Equipo Sony mhc-dx9, el equipo mecánicamente funcionaba bien... pero el problema era que el lente estaba sucio.. por lo tanto no leia los cd o lo hacia mal...
Entonces limpie el lente y aproveche y le hice una limpieza general.. Una vez que desarmé la bandeja para 3 cd, la limpié....pero cuando la quise armar no sabia como hacerlo... 

Agradecería mucho si alguien me puede brindar ayuda acerca de como poner a punto el mecanismo de la bandeja... o pasarme el manual en donde indique como sincronizarla.......

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## zopilote (Ago 24, 2008)

Las bandejas de cds, mecanismos engranes y  donde colocarlo es un problema, desearia que el archivo que te paso sea un video. Pero algo por donde empezar.


----------



## SEBASTIAN (Ago 24, 2008)

zopilote,

Muchas gracias era lo que necesitaba...me salvaste.... 

gracias!


----------



## maldo7 (Dic 4, 2008)

Sony modelo HCD-RV600D, Bandeja cd gira todo el tiempo y en ovasiones cuando se detiene a leer el disco muestra el mensaje TOC Reading y en ese estado permanece y no lee ni reproduce las pistas. Gracias de antemano a los colegas que puedan aportar de su experiencia.

maldo


----------



## joakinhh (Dic 12, 2008)

Desarma el mecanismo y revisa todos los microswitches, si tienes alcohol isopropilico echales una gota y pulsalos para que se limpien. Limpia con un cotonete los sensores opticos que veas a la vista. Limpia con un cotonete humedo de alcohol el lente laser. revisa que los pins de los conectores no tengan falsos contactos. Si todo esto no funciona y ya te deseperaste porque está en puerta las fiestas, utiliza un DVD en modo auxiliar y veras que hasta MP3 puedes reproducir. Suerte y saludos desde Monterrey Nuevo Leon Mexico.


----------



## luis rms (May 19, 2009)

como les va colegas aqui estamos     tengo problemas com un equpo de sonido sony el cual no enciende nada  no hay ni iluminacion en el display esta placticamente muerto que puedo hacer


----------



## lobito (May 20, 2009)

hola. te aconsejaría observar la fuente de alimentación. Mira si suministra tensión al amplificador, y me cuentas los resultados ok? 
Suerte


----------



## luis rms (May 20, 2009)

como te va ya revise la fuente esta todo en orden que mas puedo revisar


----------



## lobito (May 20, 2009)

dime que equipo es, cuanta potencia tiene, si usa como amplificador un integrado tipo STK, TDA, etc... o si no ves ninguno en especial. Tambien dime que tensiones te tira la fuente, e intentamos resolver tu problema.
Un saludo.


----------



## luis rms (May 21, 2009)

te lo agradecere es un equipo sony serie hcd grx7 1500w de potencia con voltaje en la fuente de alimentacion 56.4v  usa un stk de amplificador es de dos parlantes.


----------



## rash (May 21, 2009)

Hola, a priori parece que no hay alimentación, porque dices que no se enciende nada de nada.. ahora bien, si has comprobado que la fuente de alimentación esta bien, es decir, entrega una tensión simétrica con respecto a masa, puede ser que te hayan saltado los fusibles por algún corto... aunque si fuera así, seguro que cuando los coloques te volverán a saltar....

pero bueno como todavía no sabemos lo que puede ser, te aconsejo que identifiques el STK y busques su datasheet, aquí podrás identificar los pines de alimentación, medir con el voltimetro sobre esas patillas y comprobar que tensión hay o si no hay tensión.... ésto sería un primer paso para orientarse por donde está la avería

...si haces ésto... cuéntanos....

..saludos


----------



## lobito (May 21, 2009)

Rash lleva razón. Busca el datasheet del STK en www.alldatasheet.com y comprueba cuales son los pines de alimentación, y mira a ver si le llega tensión, y cuál es ésta. Pero una cosa que no entiendo que ha dicho rash: ¿Si hubieran saltado los fusibles no debería haber tensión en la fuente no?


----------



## rash (May 21, 2009)

lobito dijo:
			
		

> Rash lleva razón. Busca el datasheet del STK en www.alldatasheet.com y comprueba cuales son los pines de alimentación, y mira a ver si le llega tensión, y cuál es ésta. Pero una cosa que no entiendo que ha dicho rash: ¿Si hubieran saltado los fusibles no debería haber tensión en la fuente no?



bueno, aparte del fusible de red conectado en serie con el primario del transformador de alimentación, también están los fusibles que protegen la propia fuente de alimentación, éstos van ubicados en las salidas positiva y negativa de la fuente...

saludos


----------



## luis rms (May 26, 2009)

Que tal amigos el circuito stk aparentemente me tira bien los voltajes tira 56v  y las principal 110v que mas puede ser


----------



## sornyacolores (Oct 17, 2009)

Buenas!
Ire al grano compañeros electronicos.
Me llego el susodicho estereo para carro, pero el cliente dice que al momento de meter el disco el reproductor luego luego lo expulsa.
No creo que sea el laser, pues ya lo limpie y nada.
Agradeceria sus comentarias
Salu2

Este es el culpable:
http://www.sony.es/product/ica-in-car-cd-radio-tuners-with-mp3-cd/cdx-gt210


----------



## daga (Oct 17, 2009)

esto puede ocurrir si el mecanismo  que carga el cd esta  fuera de tiempos  o desalineado ,ensaya el pasacintas sin la tapa para ver si el disco baja hasta el bloque optico. si si revisa los sensores  del mecanismo.
saludos


----------



## Orozco202 (Oct 17, 2009)

Cheka los sensores del mecanismo, puede ser que alguno este dañado, o este siendo activado por grasa vieja acumulada del mismo mecanismo.


----------



## nacbsystems (Oct 18, 2009)

colega chequea en el lateral de tu equipo si calienta un integrado de control es de montaje superficial me avisas si el esta dañado no te va a encender nada ni el standbye saludos me avisas


----------



## fili (Feb 2, 2010)

pues yo creo que puede ser el sensor de entrada del disco que acciona el mecanismo o sino en ocaciones el laser de atora un poco y solo con moverlo un poco o sea correrlo sobre sus rieles un poco va a funcionar


----------



## chileno (Feb 6, 2010)

sabes, a veces asi puiede ser el lector en esos casos, al no encontrar disco (supuniedo que el lente esete defectuoso) devuelve el disco, tambien revisa el mecanismo de carga, sensores, motores, etc


----------



## ochaaq (Ago 17, 2010)

La información es perfecta, muchas gracias.


----------



## jairo candela (Oct 8, 2010)

les agradesco la colaboracion lo necesitava urgente.

Les agradesco la colaboracion


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 8, 2010)

la informacion es  muy buena me ayudo ami tambien gracias.


----------



## ALXTIGRE (Oct 15, 2010)

ok mil gracias es perfecto lo que pedia


----------



## fideltartagal (Oct 20, 2010)

hola amigos necesito diagrama del mecanismo cd para hacerle un service desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## electrocash (Ene 6, 2011)

zopilote desde Colombia gracias por añadir estos arcivos de mecanismos sony


----------



## jesdocfoe (Ene 7, 2011)

Excelente tu información, así deben ser las soluciones, concretas y especificas. Gracias por tu aporte.


----------



## Javier Fernandez Nassar (Jul 1, 2011)

Quiero agradecer a´' Zopilote`' por la informacion para lograr sincronizar la bandeja de 3 cds para un equipo sony MHC RG 55.


----------



## triller235 (Sep 23, 2011)

que buena informacion gracias por el tiempo y en cuanto yo pueda le aportare algo. gracias


----------



## Carlo Barreto (Nov 26, 2011)

zopilote dijo:


> Las bandejas de cds, mecanismos engranes y  donde colocarlo es un problema, desearia que el archivo que te paso sea un video. Pero algo por donde empezar.



Estimado, agradezco haber posteado el archivo me sirvio de mucho, son las 23.39 de la noche y recien termino de sincronizar la bandeja ahora estoy probandola con un cd.
mil gracias.
Saludos.

Carlos Garcia.


----------



## jose gabril (Ene 27, 2012)

hola a todos nesesesito ayuda con este minicomponenete creo que no esta sincronizado por que no reproduce los cd la bandeja entra y sale bien pero no reproduce he movido uno de los engranes que se encuentra en la aprte de abajo y ha reproducido alguien podria pasarme un archivo de como sincronizar este tipo de mecanismo sony MHC-GNX88 porfavorr


----------



## edwinmesa (Mar 3, 2012)

caballero muchas gracias muy completo la información
gracias


----------



## grinch33 (Mar 21, 2012)

zopilote dijo:


> Las bandejas de cds, mecanismos engranes y  donde colocarlo es un problema, desearia que el archivo que te paso sea un video. Pero algo por donde empezar.



hola espero me puedan ayudar, estoy reparando la bandeja de un mini componente sony mhc-rg66t es de tres CDs parecida a lo que describes aqui, esta no abria ni giraba la tornamesa descubri que la bandita del motor no esta y no se de que medida comprarla o como pedirla en el mercado, y tambien una especie de plastilina negra delgada se salio de los engranajes no se que es eso ademas me gustaria poder dejarlo muy bien sincronizado un ves le compre la banda 

espero me ayuden muchas gracias


----------



## lipzito (May 15, 2012)

Buena informacion amigo 'zopilote', muchisimas gracias.


----------



## oacrshadow (Jun 27, 2012)

Buenas noches, justo en este momento necesitaba con urgencia las instrucciones para ajustar el sincronismo del sistema de CD de un Sony MHC-DX50 al cual le realicé full mantenimiento (desarmado completo y retoque de soldaduras), y me hacía falta el mecanismo de CD, lo acabo de armar y quedo de 10, mil gracias por tan valiosos y desinteresados aportes, Dios les multiplique tanto conocimiento y material brindado por ustedes de forma tan amable. Saludos desde Colombia


----------



## guillermo dorantes (Sep 12, 2012)

por favor me podrían facilitar el manual de puesta a tiempo de mecanismo sony
de tres charolas. de antemano gracias.


----------



## kikokilomo (Nov 26, 2012)

Que tal soy nuevo en esto y tengo un equipo sony modelo HCD - DX9 que no funciona su compactera y necesito colocarle en su punto y si me pueden ayudar. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## giovanny ledesma (May 27, 2013)

tengo problemas sobre como sincronizar el mecanismo he intentado pero no logro hacerlo que funcione correctamente...


----------



## sdel (Dic 2, 2013)

Buenas, tengo problemas con este equipo. Primero me lo dieron porque cuando se subia el volumen, se protegia y se apagaba, por lo que le cambie el stk403-130 y eso se soluciono, pero cuando lo voy a probar con los parlantes me encuentro con que no sale ningun sonido. Como es la primera vez que intento reparar un equipo de audio les consulto.
En que parte del diagrama podria poner algun tipo de auricular y ver si el preamplificador entrega señal de sonido?

Esta es la parte del preamplificador. Quiero saber si el problema esta aqui o en el amplificador.



La medicion que hice hasta aca de las tensiones en el integrado preamplificador me dieron bien pero no veo señal de audio en las salidas. Tambien mido con el osciloscopio en el integrado procesador de audio en los pines 32 y 33 y tampoco veo señales de audio.

El otro problema que tiene este equipo es cuando se quiere apagar. Se pone en standby unos segundos y se prende solo denuevo, mostrando en el display la leyenda demo sony mp3...


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 2, 2013)

@sdel bueno ahora si en el lugar correcto, si se apagaba y se protegía al subir el Volumen bueno son varios síntomas los que debe tener y revisar no solo pude ser el IC, sonaba bien con el IC antes de cambiarlo o se calentaba mucho este mismo, muchas veces solo es un fallo en el Fan que cuando se sube determinado volumen y este no se acciona se apaga, estaba funcionando el Fan antes de cambiar el IC. Mi pregunta es la siguiente hay audio en la entrada Phones del equipo?


----------



## sdel (Dic 2, 2013)

Kowaky dijo:


> @sdel bueno ahora si en el lugar correcto, si se apagaba y se protegía al subir el Volumen bueno son varios síntomas los que debe tener y revisar no solo pude ser el IC, sonaba bien con el IC antes de cambiarlo o se calentaba mucho este mismo, muchas veces solo es un fallo en el Fan que cuando se sube determinado volumen y este no se acciona se apaga, estaba funcionando el Fan antes de cambiar el IC. Mi pregunta es la siguiente hay audio en la entrada Phones del equipo?




Hola Kowaky, mira la dueña del equipo me dijo que antes adaba bien, despues la falla era que al cambiar el volumen o pasar de distintas funciones, por ejemplo a CD, el equipo se apagaba y quedaba en standby, le cambie el integrado stk y esa falla desaparecio, el equipo enciende normal puedo poner un cd y ver en el display como se reproduce, lo mismo con la radio.

A las entradas de audio del amplificador no puedo detectar ninguna señal ni tension. Lo que quiero hacer es conectar algun auricular o parlante de pc en alguna salida del preamplificador para ver si se escucha algo, haciendo pruebas poude escuchar un ruido y el ventilador prendia. con el osciloscopio no puedo encontrar señal de audio en los pines de salida del procesador de audio ni del preamplificador.

pregunto: conectando el cocodrilo de masa del osciloscopio al pin 21 de IC101 de la foto, y la punta del osciloscopio en el pin 32 o 33, deberia ver alguna señal de audio?

solo veo las tensiones que indicael esquema pero no señales de audio.

seguro que estoy haciendo algo mal.


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 2, 2013)

sdel dijo:


> Hola Kowaky, mira la dueña del equipo me dijo que antes adaba bien, despues la falla era que al cambiar el volumen o pasar de distintas funciones, por ejemplo a CD, el equipo se apagaba y quedaba en standby, le cambie el integrado stk y esa falla desaparecio, el equipo enciende normal puedo poner un cd y ver en el display como se reproduce, lo mismo con la radio.
> 
> A las entradas de audio del amplificador no puedo detectar ninguna señal ni tension. Lo que quiero hacer es conectar algun auricular o parlante de pc en alguna salida del preamplificador para ver si se escucha algo, haciendo pruebas poude escuchar un ruido y el ventilador prendia. con el osciloscopio no puedo encontrar señal de audio en los pines de salida del procesador de audio ni del preamplificador.
> 
> ...


 
@sdel No se si vio la pregunta que le realice? Que si en Phones hay audio, colocando audífonos en la entrada se escucha audio? Para ir descartando sectores y así dar con la falla sea mucho mas fácil con paciencia, una mala conexión o un mal puente puede arruinar el Microprocesador y eso si que seria un lio, porque hasta solo puede ser una soldadura fría debe estar afectando el Muting que es lo mas probable.


----------



## sdel (Dic 2, 2013)

Kowaky dijo:


> @sdel No se si vio la pregunta que le realice? Que si en Phones hay audio, colocando audífonos en la entrada se escucha audio? Para ir descartando sectores y así dar con la falla sea mucho mas fácil con paciencia, una mala conexión o un mal puente puede arruinar el Microprocesador y eso si que seria un lio, porque hasta solo puede ser una soldadura fría debe estar afectando el Muting que es lo mas probable.



No, con audifonos tampoco hay audio.


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 2, 2013)

@sdel bueno vamos a ver como podemos resolver esta falla, aclaro no soy un experto reparador, pero si conozco algo del tema, bueno cual es el modelo del Equipo? Tendrá el Manual de Servicio a la mano para ver o para buscarlo, para empezar a estudiar por donde estaría la falla.


----------



## sdel (Dic 2, 2013)

Yo tambien pensaba que podia ser que el mute este activado por alguna razon. pero no puedo rastrear donde se deberia originar el mute. de aca podes descargar el diagrama a ver si me puedes ayudar:

http://elektrotanya.com/sony_hcd-rg221.pdf/download.html

en la pagina 29 esta la seccion del preamplificador y procesador de sonido.
En el esquematico de la pagina 30, en el conector cn441 la linea STK MUTE esta en 4,5 V. Esto es normal?



Este es el conector de la placa principal al amplificador.



Gracias Kowaky, desde aca podes descargar el manual de servicio:

http://elektrotanya.com/sony_hcd-rg221.pdf/download.html

Abajo aparece un enlace get manual, de ahi lo descargas.

El modelo es MHC-RG221


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 2, 2013)

@sdel mirando muy bien, antes que nada hay que realizar un Reset y un test, se realiza presionando los botones Stop + enter + Power a la vez, para activar los Speaker A y B, haga eso primero y luego me cuenta si volvió el audio o aun no.

El transistor encargado del Mute es el 2SC1841 y deben llegar los voltajes correctos Pag 39 guíese por el pin 11 STK mute vaya recorriendo y comparando los voltajes como se presentan en el manual, revice la R496 de 100Ω a 1/4W que va del +PRE al +Vcc, si esta abierta ahí esta la cosa, muchas veces es una bobada lo que causa el Mute


----------



## sdel (Dic 2, 2013)

Kowaky dijo:


> @sdel mirando muy bien, antes que nada hay que realizar un Reset, se realiza presionando los botones Stop + enter + Power a la vez, para activar los Speaker A y B, haga eso primero y luego me cuenta si volvió el audio o aun no.
> 
> El transistor encargado del Mute es el 2SC1841 y deben llegar los voltajes correctos Pag 39 guíese por el pin 11 STK mute vaya recorriendo y comparando los voltajes como se presentan en el manual, revice la R496 de 100Ω a 1/4W que va del +PRE al +Vcc, si esta abierta ahí esta la cosa, muchas veces es una bobada lo que causa el Mute



Kowaky, mañana en el trabajo voy hacer el reset que me comentas. La resistencia R496 la medi y esta bien, a la base del transistor 2sc1841 llegan 4,4V, igual ese pin yo lo había aislado y el equipo seguía sin sonido. mañana te comento despues de intentar el reset


----------



## sdel (Dic 3, 2013)

Kowaky, revisando el manual hice el test amp, y despues de eso el sonido salio. Ahora el equipo se escucha perfecto. Gracias.


Saludos


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 3, 2013)

sdel dijo:


> Kowaky, revisando el manual hice el test amp, y despues de eso el sonido salio. Ahora el equipo se escucha perfecto. Gracias.
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
Perfecto sdel, me da un gustazo que haya podido darle audio, muchas veces lo mas simple es lo mas efectivo, lo digo porque cuando se cambia un STK se resetea y hay que volver a configurar el audio de fabrica.


----------

